# Störe fangen, aber wie?



## Störhunter (5. August 2005)

Moin,

habe festgestellt, dass es relativ wenig Informationen über den, wie ich meine, faszinierenden Stör gibt, geschweige denn wie man ihn mit der Angel überlistet! Dabei richtet sich mein Interesse nicht auf irgendnen Forellenpuff an dem man mal einen als Beifang hat oder so, sondern wie man sie an einem "normalen" Gewässer fängt.
Vor längerer Zeit wurden bei uns im See vom Verein Störe eingesetzt und in letzter Zeit wurden hin und wieder mal ein paar gefangen. Der größte so um 1,40m!! Nun wollte ich auch einmal gezielt auf diese urzeitlich anmutenden Fische ansitzen doch bis jetzt ohne Erfolg! Es scheint das es auch keine verläßliche Fangmethode gibt! Von Schnecken über Made bis Köfi hab ich schon alles gehört und auch die Tiefe scheint nicht so festgelegt zu sein. Ob Grund oder Mittelwasser scheint vollkommen egal zu sein. Obwohl ja wegen des unterständigen Mauls "auf Grund" mir sinnvoll erscheinen würde! Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt!
Gruß der Störhunter


----------



## posengucker (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo Störhunter

willkommen an Board.

guck mal hier Stör 

lg
Pogu


----------



## Tyron (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Moin Störhunter

Von mir erstmal n herzliches Willkommen und viel Spaß hier im AB!


----------



## Störhunter (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Also im Grunde betsätigt ja der Link meine bisherigen Stör Erfahrungen: Keiner weiß so genau wies funktioniert und einfach mal probieren! Ist ja auch kein Wunder denn sie sind ja nun mal so gut wie ausgestorben, und kommen daher nur in Forellenpuffs und wie in diesem Fall in Vereinsgewässern vor! Das Problem ist halt nur, dass es im dem See nich so viele gibt und er auch nicht zu den kleinsten gehört! Also was tun? Auf mein Glück will ich eigentlich nicht ausschließlich vertrauen! 
naja werds beim nächsten mal wohl mit nem kleinen köfi probieren, bei ner länge von 1,40 sollten die den wohl verspeisen können und ne zweite mit made probieren. 
Schaun ma mal......


----------



## Alleskönner (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Man fängt die in anderen Gewässern genau so wie in Forellenpuffs!Mit Bienenmaden,Wurm,Köfis usw.Ich würde es mit Bienenmaden auftreibend probieren!!


----------



## Alleskönner (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

was ich auch noch witzig finde,du nennst dich Störhunter und fragst wie man die fängt:m:m:m


----------



## Timmy (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Habe bisher nur eine Stör gefangen und das war an einem See in Italien mit Tauwurmbündel auf Grund. Mittags bei ca. 40 Grad...............#c


----------



## Timmy (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> was ich auch noch witzig finde,du nennst dich Störhunter und fragst wie man die fängt:m:m:m


 
Dein Name ist aber auch Programm oder @Alleskönner?:m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (5. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Name ist aber auch Programm oder @Alleskönner?:m



#6der war mal wieder gut Timmy...:m!

Willkommen & viel Spass hier an Board wünsche ich dem Störhunter...!
Schade find ich das es in deinem Profil 0 INFO´s gibt wo du herkommst & wie du heißt...|kopfkrat !
Na evtl. stellst du dich UNS im Board ja noch ganz Offi.vor ...#6!

psssst: ob der Verein in dem du Fischst sich dessen aber ganz bewußt war was sie da (geschl.Gewässer )
einsetzen möchte ich bezweifeln...!
Geb mal ein wenig mehr INFO´s zu dem See & dem Besatz etc...Tiefe Quellwasserspeisung,Besatzmaßnahmen,Angeldruck etc. & ob auch WALLER in dem See vorkommen...#c!?!?


----------



## Störhunter (6. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Man fängt die in anderen Gewässern genau so wie in Forellenpuffs!Mit Bienenmaden,Wurm,Köfis usw.Ich würde es mit Bienenmaden auftreibend probieren!!


 
 Lieder Alleskönner,
dass man Störe mit "Bienenmade, Wurm, Köfis usw." fängt war mir klar, hatte nur gehofft das vielleicht irgendjemand etwas mehr Erfahrung hat und mir da etwas weiter helfen könnte, indem er seine verläßliche Fangmethode erläutert ! Und das man die nich so leicht fägt wie in Forellenpuffs (von denen ich im übrigen gar nichts halte) is ja wohl klar oder?!?
 Ich hoffe das ich in naher Zunkunft den Namen Störhunter verdient habe!
 Aber nichts für ungut, danke für deine Antwort!

 So nun zum Wesentlichen:
 Meine bisherigen Versuche mit Wurm auf Grund blieben bisher erfolglos! |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Also nächstmal wie gesagt mit Köfi und Made! 
Hab mich auch schon gefragt um welche Störart es sich handelt, es gibt ja sehr viele. Der Sterlet ist es wahrscheinlich nicht weil sie ja nur max 1m groß werden. Bin mir da auch nicht ganz sicher.

  @ hechthunter: 
In dem See gibt es so ziemlich alle Arten. Und Waller sind auch vorhanden, nur niemand weiß wie groß sie sind, denn es wurden noch keine großen gefangen lediglich die jüngeren generationen von 40 bzw 80 cm....

 So guts nächtle...............


P.S.  Um meinem Namen alle Ehre zu machen hier mal ein Unterwasservideo von einem besonderem Stör irgendwo in Östereich! Auf der Seite gibt übrigens viele sehenwerte Videos!


----------



## MiKluge (8. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo Stöhunter (in Spee)
Da haste ja ein interessantes Thema angeritzt. Nur leider is noch nicht ganz viel an Informationen rübergekommen. Ich denke, dass deine Köder und Methoden schon ganz gut sind. Viel entscheidender ist, die Location an der du dein Glück versuchst. Man sollte in erfahrung bringen, wo der Stör auf Nahrungssuche geht. Verhält er sich wie der Waller und lauert im Tiefen und frisst im Flachen??? Vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar Leute im Board die schon solche erfahrungen gemacht haben. 
Ich füttere im Momment mit Fischboilies in einem Gewässer in dem ebenfalls Störe vorkommen, vielleicht hab ich ja nen netten Beifang...

Achso @ Hechthunter, wieso ist es für dich so Interessant, ob in dem Gewässer auch Welse vorkommen. In dem Gewässer von dem ich spreche, sind ebenfalls Störe und Waller vorhanden. Der See ist etwa 8 ha groß und durchschnittlich 4m tief. An manchen stellen aber auch 5m + und eine Flachwasserzone gibt es auch.


----------



## fishmike (8. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo Störhunter,

ich habe auch schon des öfteren in einem Vereinsgewässer gefischt in dem Störe vorkommen und war sogra 2 mal erfolgreich. Beide male habe ich die Fische springen gesehen, mind. einen halben Meter aus dem Wasser heraus. Dann habe ich sofort einen Stoppel mit Wurm an die Stelle geworfen und schon nach wenigen Sekunden kam der Biss.
Ich muss mich korrigieren, hab schon 3 gefangen, den ersten habe ich beim Blinkern gefangen - am rücken gehakt. Lt. einigen Fischern an dem Wasser liegen die Störe fast den ganzen Tag am Grund herum und bewegen sich nicht. Wie der Wels an besonders tiefen Stellen. Am Abend erwacht er dann zum Leben und frisst alles was ihm vors Maul kommt.

D.h. ich würde mir nicht vorrangig Gedannken über den Köder machen, sondern um den richtigen Angelplatz, dann klappt es sicher bald mit dem ersten Stör.
Im übrigen liefert der Stör, mein größter war 1,2m keinen aufregenden Drill und das Fleisch ist auch nicht sonderlich schmackhaft.

ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiter helfen.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Name ist aber auch Programm oder @Alleskönner?:m



LOOOOOOOOOL ... wie Recht Du hast Timmy !    #6


----------



## Alleskönner (8. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Name ist aber auch Programm oder @Alleskönner?:m


Jo da haste recht:q:q:q:m


----------



## Störhunter (8. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Na da brat mir einer n Dorsch!!!
Kann das sein das wir den gleichen See meinen mikluge?? Komme nämlich auch aus der nähe von sulingen und du meinst doch bestimmt den stadtsee! gibts ja gar nich!
Aber nun zum thema:
Die meinungen sind ja alle recht ähnlich. Die stelle scheint wohl entscheident zu sein. werd mich dann wohl mal erkundigen müssen wo denn schon störe gefangen worden sind. In welcher tiefe würdet ihr den fischen wenn der see wie gesagt so bis 5 m tief ist?? Der Köder scheint ja wirklich völlig egal zu sein was mir zwar etwas merkwürdig vorkommt, aber es angelt halt kaum jemand auf Stör (wie auch gibts ja nich mehr so viele)! 
Werde dann donnerstag mein "glück" wohl wieder herausfordern, werd euch dann vom hoffentlich erfolgreichen tag berichten.
@ fischmike: hab leider noch keinen springen sehen aber falls doch werde ich es sicherlich so machen wie du. Vielleicht sollte ich auch nebenbei blinkern vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch n hecht als beifang:m
@ mikluge: viel glück bei deiner "störjagd" am stadtsee vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. bin zwar selten da aber wie das mit zufällen so is........


----------



## MiKluge (11. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Tach Mr Störhunter.
Tja Zufälle gibt´s. 
So ich will gleich mal los die Carps etwas ärgern. Mal sehen, was da so geht. Das mit dem Stör als Beifang war wohl eher nen Scherz. Aber wenn unsere osteuropäischen Angelkollegen im Stadtsee immer mal wieder nen Stör erwischen, sollte es dir jawohl auch glücken. Vorrausgesetzt es wurden von den eben genannten nicht alle gekillt. 
So, ansich finde ich es aber ein wenig schade, dass sonst niemand etwas zu dem Thema beitragen kann.

@ Hechthunter, wäre vorallem auf eine Antwort von dir gespannt.

Mfg Michael


----------



## MiKluge (17. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hi Störhunter
Wie ich dir gestern schon per sms mitgeteilt habe, ist genau vor unseren Augen ein ca 80 Stör mit voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen. Also weißt du schon mal, dass es noch das ein oder andere Exemplar gibt. Den Platz kennst du ja auch (unser Karpfenspot) also nix wie raus ans Wasser und ran an die Störe. 

Viel Glück


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Was ist an Störhunter eigentlich falsch. Störcatcher wäre wohl eher der verfehlte Begriff..  

Ich fische regelmäßig auf wilde Störe - den weißen Stör "Acipenser Transmontanus". Welche Störart soll das in Eurem Gewässer sein? Wahrscheinlich sind das eher Sterlets - oder?

Bei weißen Stör fische ich in der Regel mit dem, was das Gewässer derzeit am meisten als Nahrung hergibt. Im Frühjahr mir Lampenfischen, einem sehr ölhaltigen Fisch aus dem die Indianer früher ihr Lampenöl machten. Später werden gern Neunaugen und zur Laichzeit der Lachse Säcke mit frischem Rogen oder Fischteile benutzt. Mein bisher größter gelandeter Fisch lag bei 2,80m und etwa 300 Pfund.
Die Fische liegen am Grund, oft in Vertiefungen. Steigt ihnen ein bestimmter Duft in die Nase, bewegen sie sich zum Köder. Man kann so eine ganze Kuhle an den Haken bekommen. An einem einzigen Tag hatte ich nach 6 Stunden 15 Fische zwischen 1,4 und 2,4m Länge gefangen. Danach ging nichts mehr - in meinen Armen!


----------



## Störhunter (18. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Moin,

letzte woche hat mich wieder der Ehrgeiz gepackt. Also Sachen gepackt und los aber leider blieb ich wieder mal erfolglos. Wie angekündigt hab ichs mit kleinem köfi und made probiert aber außer spesen nix gewesen also *******! Werd wohl wieder auf Wurm umsteigen!
Die Störe um die hier eingestetzt wurden sind denke ich keine Sterlets, weil ja wie beschrieben schon bis 1,40m gefangen wurde und sie auch nicht die typische braune Färbung aufweisen. Muß also was anderes sein! 
@Dolfin: wo angelst du denn 2,80 und 300 pfund geht ja bestimmt ganz schön ab! 
@Mikluge: werd nächst mal wohl mal die angesprochene stelle ausprobieren da hab ichs such noch nie probiert! Und das sie da ausm see springen is bestimmt ne geile Sache und ziemlich beeindruckend hät ich gern gesehen!


----------



## Peter Bach (18. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

In unserem Vereinssee gibt es auch einen recht guten Störbestand. Angel eigentlich recht erfolgreich mit der Feederrute auf die Gesellen. Nehme einfaches Karpfenlockfutter und knete davon einen Teil ins Futterkörbchen. Dann noch ein paar Hand davon ins Wasser geworfen...und irgendwann kommen die ersten Karpfen, Brassen und natürlich die Störe. Als Köder nehme ich eigentlich ausschliesslich Tauwurm. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## donlotis (18. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo,

meinen einzigen Stör habe ich bisher auf einen fetten Tauwurm (Paternostermontage)auf Grund gefangen. Das Gerät war relativ fein, da ich in erster Linie größere Barsche fangen wollte. Gebissen hat er so um 21 Uhr, es begann gerade so zu dämmern(Spätsommer). Störe sind bei uns in NRW ganzjährig geschützt uns so schwimmt er wieder...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Suche mal nach der DVD " Das fischende Auge" Teil 2 

Du hast sicherlich Ideen wo man sowas her bekommt.  Sonst mal einen fragen der sich mit sowas auskennt. 

Da werden Störmonster auf Gummifisch gefangen. Fast schon beängstigende Bilder.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Ich stell heute Abend mal etwas an Bildern rein - wenn ichs hinbekomme. Die Fische fange ich in Kanada im Fraser- oder Harissonriver. Ist einfach schön, wenn man bei Lachsangeln auch noch so etwas Süßwasser-Biggame machen  kann. Am 6. Oktober gehts wieder los...


----------



## Birger (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Jo das fischende Auge hab ich auch gesehen. Da sieht man, wie die Störe zu einer bestimmten Beißzeit an der Oberfläche jagen, dann gehen sie auf alles. Die hatten sie da mit Gummifischen im Mittelwasser gefangen. Das musste ich natürlich auch mal probieren und bin an einen mit Stören (oder Sterlet) besetzten See gefahren und hab auch euinen auf nen 3cm Twister bekommen, ist aber leider nach einigen Minuten ausgestiegen. Einen Fehlbiss hatte ich noch und das wars. Wurm auf Grund hatte ich währenddessen auch getestet, aber nix.
Also es geht auch mit Spinnködern, dazu müsste man aber wissen, wann sie jagen. 
Die Idee mit dem Anfüttern find ich gut, könnte man nicht auch diese Fischpellets verwenden, müsste doch klappen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

So, hier mal ein paar Störbilder. Sind ganz schön munter die Teile - oder?


----------



## Alleskönner (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein paar Störbilder. Sind ganz schön munter die Teile - oder?


Geile Bilder!Machst du dort Angelurlaub?Und was zahlst du so?Kannst mir ja eine Pn schreiben#6


----------



## MiKluge (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Geile Bilder!Machst du dort Angelurlaub?Und was zahlst du so?Kannst mir ja eine Pn schreiben#6


Ne ne ne, nix PN will auch bescheid wissen, dass ist ja der Hammer. Hab aber auch schon ähnliche Dinge vom Kaspischen Meer gesehen. Nur da wäre mir ein Angelurlaub ein wenig zu abenteuerlich. Ich warte erst mal ab, was der Störhunter von meinem Vereinsgewässer berichtet. Oder vielleicht hab ich ja noch das Glück einen auf meine Fischboilies zu fangen. Habe den Spot ja schon länger im Futter, theoretisch müssten die Störe die Boilies ja auch annehmen. Da es Satzfische sind und also auch mit solchem Futter aufgezogen worden sind. Mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## uer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

|wavey: 

ich habe diesen thread mit sehr viel aufmerksamkeit gelesen und muß feststellen, die frage die störhunter gestellt hat ist leider nicht wirklich beantwortet worden, #d 

es ist sehr interessant was dolfin zum besten gegeben hat#6 , aber wir sind hier in mitteleuropa und nicht in kanada oder osteuropa (nicht von dolfin) 

ich glaube schon das die beißgewohnheiten hier anders sind wie in den oben genannten,

denn ich wohne an einem kleinen fluß in dem schon seit jahren stöhr und waller besetz werden, nur leider wurde bis jetzt noch keiner dieser fische von einem angler gefangen, nicht mal son ganz lüttten(setzling),:c 
ich muss dazu aber sagen, dieser kleine fluß ist vollkommen naturbelassen, ich meine es wörtlich, es gibt kaum uferstellen, der fluß ist im sommer mit kraut bewachsen bis an der oberfläche (zumindestens stellenweise), es gibt kilometerweise überhängende bäume/büsche usw.,#6 
trotzdem wird dieser fluß eigentlich sehr beangelt (vom boot aus u. den landangelstellen die es gibt) mit allem was es gibt, wurm, fisch (auch lebenden), gummis aller art (außer kondome|supergri ) blinker, wobbler usw., selbst geschleppt wird obwohls verboten ist, aber alles ohne erfolg,
(mit nem wallerholz + tauwurmbündel, oder fisch wie in ungarn wurde es auch schon probiert, aber leider :c )

so nun sag mir doch mal einer, wie fange ich diese fische |kopfkrat 

alles was in den einschlägigen zeitungen steht oder gestanden hat, hat nicht funktioniert |gr: 

#h- :s


----------



## MiKluge (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hi Leude
Also in dem Gewässer, welches der Störhunter beschrieben hat, ist es nicht unmöglich einen Stör zu fangen. Unsere osteuropäischen Angelkollegen fangen immer mal wieder einen. Allerdings scheinen sie ihre Wohnsitze an das Gewässer zu verlagert haben, so dass von Zeit zu Zeit ein Stör dem Köder über den Weg schwimmen muss. 
Zurück zum Thema.
Ich schätze, es gibt nur so wenige Antworten, da es lange nicht so viele Störangler gibt, wie zb Stipper oder Karpfenangler. Das heißt man muss sich den Stör quasi erarbeiten. Was den Fang eines solchen Fisches außerhalb der Forellenpuffs erst zu einem richtigem Abenteuer macht. Ich denke, dass der Störhunter auf dem richtigen Weg ist. Internetrechere, Angelversuche und Beobachtungen. Vielleicht entdeckt er ja ne gute Methode um geziehlt auf Stör zu angeln. 
Also alles in allem ein ganz interessantes Thema, an dem man drann bleiben sollte.

Mfg Michael


----------



## Adrian* (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Guck doch mal Profi-Blinker "Das Fischende Auge" fast 3std. nur Stör angeln...
Ich hab mal en Stör im Forellenpuff gefangen, auf Bienenmaden, war echt en hammerdrill...
Im Fischenden Auge fangen die zuerst mit köderfisch auf grund störe, und später mim Attractor an der Oberfläche...


----------



## Profi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				donlotis schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Störe sind bei uns in NRW ganzjährig geschützt uns so schwimmt er wieder...
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Hi.
Um welche Art Stör solls hier eigentlich gehen? Es gibt (oder gab?) bei uns ja nur Atlantischer Stör (A.sturio) und im Donauraum den kleinen Sterlet. Der heimische Stör dürfte eigentlich nur in den Nord- und Ostseezuflüssen mal als Irrläufer auftreten, ein echter bestand existiert ja schon ewig nicht mehr.

Ich glaube kaum, dass die in jüngster zeit häufiger gefangenen Störe in den Vereinsseen und Forellenpuffs (auch in freien Fließwassern) sich überhaupt einer Art zuordnen lassen. Es sind weitgehend Hybriden aus der Wirtschaftsfischzucht, meist auf der Basis von Waxdicks. Diese Fische sind eh steril und haben eigentlich in freien Gewässern nichts zu suchen. Demzufolge dürfte auch einer Entnahme nichts einzuwenden sein.

Es ist mir sowieso unverständlich, wieso mannche vereine solche Fische nur zur "Anglerunterhaltung" in Seen aussetzen, in die sie nicht gehören. Diese Fische sind künstliche Zuchtprodukte und haben mit unseren früher heimischen Störarten garnix zu tun und sind ebensowenig schützenswert.

Sie sind vielleicht eine "Attraktion" für Angler, denen unsere heinmische Fischpalette zu langweilig ist. Man könnte für Angler mit exotischen Wünschen auch alternativ Kois, Goldorfen und amerikanische Gabelwelse besetzen. Die sind nämlich auch anders - schön bunt und mal was anderes ... .

Sorry, aber das mußte raus.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Naja Uer,

wenn du mal richtig gelesen hättest, könntest du dir sicher auch von meinem Tread etwas ableiten - wenn ihr dann dort wirklich natürlichen Störbesatz habt - und ihn denn auch fangen dürft.
Die Störe liegen in Rinnen und Löchern. Ich kann nur von Tagestaktiken berichten, da Nachtangeln vom Boot in B.C. Selbstmord wäre, da man nicht mehr sehen kann, wo sich einem mal wieder einige Stämme aus Flößen nähern....
Wenn man dann oberhalb dieser Rinnen und Löcher seine Köder präzise auf die Kanten setzt, wird man auch fangen. Der Stör ist ein Allesfresser, bevorzugt aber klar die derzeit im Gewässer dominierende Nahrung.
Wenn ihr allerdings auf entlaufene Aquarienstöre fischt, kann ich dir sicher nicht sagen, wie sich diese degenerierten - und für mich absolut uninteressanten Fische - verhalten könnten.


----------



## MiKluge (22. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hey Leute,
mitlerweile kommt ja sogar etwas Inhalt in das Thema. Bin mal gespannt ob das unserem Störhunter weiterhilft... Danke schon mal dafür. 
Ich weiß leider nicht, wie die Störart heißt, die in dem besagten Gewässer vorkommt. Aber dass es nur, weil es sich dabei um eingesetzte Zuchtfische handelt, keinen Spaß macht diese Fische zu beangeln, sehe ich anders. (Zuchtfische ist nicht ganz richtig, es handelt sich dabei um Wildfänge, die etwas hochgezogen werden). Obwohl ich mich bisher noch nicht wirklich mit dem Thema ausseinandergesetzt habe. Ausserdem hat bestimmt nicht jeder die Mittel nach Kanada oder Russland zum fahren um einen echten Stör zu erwischen.


----------



## davis (22. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo!

Meine Erfahrungen mit Stören.....

In einigen von unseren Vereinsseen gibt es Störe von 70cm - 140cm....
Da es sich bei diesem Fisch normalerweise um keinen heimischen Fisch handelt(außer vll in Donau usw.) kamen die alle mal aus Zuchtanlagen....
Und in diesen Zuchtanlagen werden die mit Forelli (diese kleinen braunen, stinkigen Perlets) wie die Forellen gefüttert...

Also hab ich mir Forelli besorgt und dann gings ab an den See....
Ich habe dann ne ordentliche Portion von dem Zeug angefüttert....
Dann einfach nen dicken Wurm auf Grund dabei gelegt...
Auf die Art und Weise hab ich nen Haufen Störe gefangen.....das hat auch ne Zeit lang Spaß gemacht aber halt auch net lang.....
Ich hab auch mal ein paar über 1m gehabt aber selbst die sind nich besonders Kampferprobt....
Mittlerweile kann man keine mehr fangen weil se alle rausgefangen und verspeist wurden....
Ich habe nie einen mitgenommen....das is zwar ein interessanter, uriger Fisch aber meiner Meinung nach sehr unappetitlich im Anblick....

mfg

davis


----------



## Profi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				davis schrieb:
			
		

> Mittlerweile kann man keine mehr fangen weil se alle rausgefangen und verspeist wurden....
> 
> 
> mfg
> ...


 



na, dann haben die Fische ja wohl ihren Zweck erfüllt......|kopfkrat


----------



## davis (22. August 2005)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



			
				Profi schrieb:
			
		

> na, dann haben die Fische ja wohl ihren Zweck erfüllt......|kopfkrat




...das kann man so un so sehen....mir fallen oft Fische zurück ins Wasser....aber auch nicht immer....einen gesunden Fischbestand erhält man  jedenfalls nicht durch abfischen....:m


----------



## Tazz (24. März 2010)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

also ich habe schon viel von boilies gehört mit fisch oda auch tauwurmgeruch sollen super laufen. würde auch das bestätigen das grundangeln super läuft (wegen dem maul). wenn du ihn dann noch überlisten kannst gibts das nächste problem ... der drill. Störe haben es an sich gern einmal einen satz aus dem wasser zu machen so ca 3-4 mal in einem drill und der erste kommt meist direckt nach dem anschlag ... also vorsicht


----------



## ernie1973 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Geh´ zum Discounter - kauf den billigsten Räucherlachs den die dort haben und dann haste Deinen Top-Störköder!

Hält´ nicht gut am Haken, aber fängt Stör wie Sau!

...kenne das von den "Stör-Cracks" am Forellenpuff - ohne Witz - dort hat einer beim Nachtangeln letztes Jahr im Sommer 26 Störe auf Räucherlachs in einer Nacht gefangen - zwar keine Riesen - aber es stimmten wohl die Bedingungen!

Als er keinen Lachs mehr hatte ist er gefahren!

Kein Witz!

Ernie


----------



## Bassey (24. März 2010)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



Tazz schrieb:


> also ich habe schon viel von boilies gehört mit fisch oda auch tauwurmgeruch sollen super laufen. würde auch das bestätigen das grundangeln super läuft (wegen dem maul). wenn du ihn dann noch überlisten kannst gibts das nächste problem ... der drill. Störe haben es an sich gern einmal einen satz aus dem wasser zu machen so ca 3-4 mal in einem drill und der erste kommt meist direckt nach dem anschlag ... also vorsicht



War das nötig? Du hast gerade auf einen 5 Jahre alten Thread deinen Senf gekippt...

Dafür haste eine verdient |splat2:|director:|motz:#y


|supergri


----------



## dcpolo (24. März 2010)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Als er keinen Lachs mehr hatte ist er gefahren!


 

Boardferkel- Alarm|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gut, dass der "Lachs" bei anderen fest angeschraubt ist...


----------



## Jonasangler (9. August 2010)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Also ich bin Jonas und neu hier im Forum !! Ich bin 18 Jahre alt und angel im Angelverein Quickborn !! 
Wir haben auch störe im Gewässer , dürfen diese aber nicht fangen !! Ab und zu gehen die störe beim feedern an den hacken ( beim friedfisch angeln ) im letzten Jahr durften wir unsere Störe noch geziehlt beangeln !! Meine montage sah wie folgt aus !! feederrute mit Futterkorb , 30ger monofiles Vorfach und karpfen haken !! ich habe mit wurm und maden gefischt !! in unserem see gibt es eine kante da fällt das gewässer kurz unter land auf 6 meter ab ! An der kante habe ich meinen futterkorb abgelegt !! mein Futter war normales grundfutter ( speziel Karpfen ) mit forelli partikeln !! konnte so fast jeden ansitz meine störe fangen !! Liebe grüße und petri Heil Jonas


----------



## ww angler (4. August 2011)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo Störhunter ich möchte dir mein Rezept für den Fang eines Störs erklären.

Zu meiner Montage ich benutze ein Tiroler hölzel ca 30g da ich weit raus werfe mit einem ca 1,30 vorfach und einem normalen wurmharken.
Am vorfach wird eine kleine Styropor kugel befestigt damit der harken eine gewollte höhe über dem Grund bekommt so zwischen 10-30 cm.

Man kann auch mit einer ganz normalen Pose auf mittlerer Tiefe angeln was aber nicht ganz sicher ist.

Nun zum Köder 

Ich benutze zuerst einen Köderkorb den ich ca. 2-3 stunden im Wasser ruhen lasse gefüllt mit Blut Pellets dort neben die Angel mit der Genanten Montage der Köder 2-4 dentropena Würmer und dann heißt es Geduld bis man einen Biss hat.

Hoffe es hilft dir bei dem fang eines Störes.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

schau mal ins Anglerpraxis-Magazin


----------



## Norrad (4. August 2011)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Ihr Leichenschänder, der Thread ist von 2005. Lasst ihn in Frieden ruhen |supergri


----------



## astroingo (26. August 2011)

*AW: Störe fangen, aber wie?*

Hallo!

Ist trotzdem interessant und hilft mir weiter.

Sonntag steht meine erste Stör-Sitzung an und ich hatte bisher wenig Informationen.

Petri

Ingo


----------

